# Ozito Router Table Fence



## imguy (Dec 11, 2017)

Good evening kind people. I have just entered the world of routers. I am a COMPLETE newbie..my old man is pretty useful but I cant bug him all the time. He used to run the shop at the association for the blind - so I reckon he is a hero.

Anyway, I picked up a cheap Ozito router table to just cut my teeth and to use my also cheap ozito router - I know it wont last long - but actually it seems OK except the fence which is clearly awful. There is that much stuff for wood to get caught on, so it has to go.

Has anyone built their own and replaced it on the table...I cant imagine it being difficult. Would it just be some hardwood with supports, and slots to use the feather-boards that came with it and slots to move it back and forth?

Is there any safety issue not having the swing away guard if I go that way?

I will also go and fill out my profile. I basically have a Triton 2000 and Triton saw, a bunch of cheapish tools that I am slowly upgrading and a real desire to learn. I nearly cut off my finger using a circular saw last year, it hurt a lot and it got infected. So I feel VERY anxious now but in a way its a blessing - I check safety every time I go near anything that you can turn on now so I suppose as long as the fear doesn't make me make another mistake, its healthy! 

Appreciate this wonderful forum.

Andrew - Perth Australia.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Andrew! I don't know the answer to your question but someone who can help should be along shortly. Glad you're here, jump in with photos of your work, and you might go ahead and complete your profile to add your name. Once we get past this intro we'll probably forget that you included it in your intro post.

David


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@imguy - Welcome to the forum.

A router table fence isn't hard to build. I've got a fancy one with two sliding faces, a dust collection port, blah blah. But I've also used a 2x4 clamped to the table in a pinch.

If you look to the left, under my name, you'll see and item called "view vchiarelli's uploads". Click on that and you'll see pictures of the fence I built.

As far as a guard goes, I don't have one on my router table. But, I respect the fierceness of my routers (and all my power tools), so I keep my fingers away from spinning blades and bits and am very cautious and aware, and I don't let myself get distracted when I'm operating the tools.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quite frankly the fence isn't that bad and is on a par with the table. I have in the past looked closely at these tables in Bunnings and at the time considered them good value for money and very suitable for a beginner. If however you still want to make one, here is a shot of the one that I made.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. Don't know the Ozito brand, but the reviews are pretty awful. The table is OK to start with. If you stick around here long the topic of Bosch will come up. The Bosch 1617 EVSPK has a very strong following among our members. Great customer service and support. I would get that rather than the Festool and use the extra toward a table saw. If budget is tight, Bosch has a jobsite saw that is excellent, top of its class and also very popular here. Router(s), table saw, drill press are really basic tools for any shop and will get you started with the hobby, or rather, the addiction of woodworking.


----------



## imguy (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks all. I made a neat little wooden fence with a dust collector and hooked it up to a Power Take off vacuum and I think it will do for a bit. It seems to be much easier to use than all the plastic bits which were causing me grief on hang ups. I made a dust box using a wooden box and a caravan water inlet with sealing tape which was the perfect vacuum adaptor size. 

I do have a Triton 2000 and a Triton Saw with that, and my drill press, so I guess I am on my way. I will look up the others suggested and make a plan to upgrade when I have done a few more cuts! 

Thanks all!


----------

